# What is it?



## Pali H2 (Jun 14, 2008)

Ok heres the deal, My uncle was givin this gun back in the late 70's eairly 80's by a cop friend of his. My uncle moved over seas in the mid 90's and my dad has had this thing locked in a safe ever since never touched let alone shot. What it says is on the right of the barrel 38 S&W SPECIAL CTG., on the left it has the standered S&W logo. It has a serial # of J105099 on the butt. Snap out the revolver and it has MOD 36-1. Grips are wood with diamond shaped checkers and a gold S&W logo in the wood. Now my question is, what is it? How much is it worth? Also im not registered on the gun can I get in trouble, can I take it to the range without being hasseled? I found pictures online but they give no info on the gun. 

















Im anxious to go shoot this thing....


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

All I see is a red X.

Info on the Model 36 below.

http://www.snubnose.info/docs/Model_36.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S&W_Model_36

As for history or value, ask S&W...

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...catalogId=11101&content=25301&sectionId=10504

I don't know the laws where you are, but a short phone call to your local police will be of help.


----------



## Pali H2 (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks I took it to the range yesterday and lets just say i oblitirated the target. Nice shooter but it ended up pealing the skin on my trigger finger away. Im still curious to see how and if I need to get this thing registered, I live in California.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

The model 36 and variants shoot better with rubber grips. That makes the butt a little larger but not much. You really have to hang onto them with the standard wood grips, and getting your finger peeled is not uncommon. Try some Pachmyers or something similar. I would keep the gun. They make excellent self defense, CCW weapons.


----------

